# Blackadder Paints a Couple of Armies:



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Dross into Gold:

So what's Blackadder doing posting a painting thread; he doesn't know how to paint? Well I need a Space Marine army for my Thunderhawk and a Cadian army for my Tanks/Titans and Adeptus Mechanicus Priesthood Enclave again for the Titans so to show them off to their best so I decided to paint up some figures. 

Once again as with my Tyranids airbrushing foray I am totally at sea regarding painting so this learning experience for me will be of help to newly initiated into war gaming.

I'm going to start with the Space Marines; my son with over 10 years in 40K Wargaming has progressed from a mere tyro to an accomplished painter/gamer but in the course of which has left behind literally hundreds of 'poor' to 'indifferently' finished figures so rather than plunk down beaucoup bucks for new squad kits I going to salvage the dross and turn it into gold (At least that is my intent and hope.)

Below you see about a tenth of the derilict SM host I have to refurbish:

http://i.imgur.com/bI6UGOp.jpg









These SM figures were in the scrap bitz box and number about 200 figures in varied states of completion and execution.

First I divided them up into homogeneous groups:

http://i.imgur.com/8S7FvTf.jpg









Again this is only a sampling of the number of figures I have to disassemble, clean, repair and paint.

I employed my tried and true method of hammer and chisel to separate the figures from their bases and worried the arms, jet packs, what-have-you from the basic figures and scraped, carved, filed, and sanded the excess glue and thick paint from the figures....

http://i.imgur.com/RJD9wUw.jpg









Next post Please...............


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh yes, strip them mini bitches and get painting!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

If your nids are anything to go by, I look forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and the vote of confidence;

Of course it's a judgement call, I'm not going to spend a lot of time cleaning and repairing garbage. Some of these figures only have a coat of prime and some are bare styrene. Most of the cleaning only requires paring off glued seams buildup.

Pieces that are too far gone can be used as _hors de combat_ in related scenery.

There are quite a few metal figures as well.

The theme I am adopting is a basic black and 'Death World Forest' green which suits my understated taste:

http://i.imgur.com/lnrlqWn.jpg









and will go well with my proposed Thunderhawk and IG Cadians scheme.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Dreadnoughts:

There are only two complete Dreadnoughts that I can find; one metal and one plastic. I disassembled them as far as practical, filed the mating surfaces for a flush fit (especially the metal one that bore a resemblance more so to a piece of slag than a combat vessel.)

I filed the hood lines to crisp up the corners and re-assembled with sparing drops of cyanoacrylate glue......

http://i.imgur.com/r1nFyxu.jpg









These lump-like constructions are the better for simplistic paint schemes because the highly ornate paint work tends to obliterate their already murky lines.

The unfortunate Chaos model is missing exhaust pack and leg assemblies.

http://i.imgur.com/9pwjGdu.jpg 









Dreadnoughts are not among my favorite 40K denizens being more refugees from 'Silent Running' so I'm going to use them for practicing paint schemes.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Glued For the Ages:

Okay before I go too far into this tutorial/ Learning experience I have to make a comment on model assembly. Now I know for a fact that these models were not built by my son because he got them from a friend.

For the life of me I cannot fathom why anyone would glue together the entire model before painting; at least the hard to reach places. Paint it first then glue it together. And what gluing!!!!! I had to hammer seams, pry, Literally snap the model apart on two of the cycles to get the driver out of the seat! YA DON'T NEED THAT MUCH GLUE!!!!! Scrap a bit of the paint off were the pieces join and put on a small drop of glue. 

http://i.imgur.com/Mk5QSEy.jpg









That way as your skills improve you can disassemble the model with ease and upgrade your work.

Now nothing I did was irreparable because I've had a lot of practice. Chances are that no one will see the dissection seams but wouldn't it be easier to use a bit of discretion when gluing ???? 

http://i.imgur.com/XYqVJtF.jpg









Now that I've got that off my chest I can proceed with the painting.

http://i.imgur.com/1aLop09.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Chaos Dreadnought:

The snows fall'n and I've got a bit of a cold so I'm looking around for something simple to do and came upon these Dreadnoughts I started to refurbish last Summer.

One SM plastic Dreadnought pretty much done but needs some embellishment on the top, the trouble is I have no idea what goes with it and I can't find it on google.

Then I have a Metal SM Dreadnought that's also complete except for a broken left arm.

Then we have the problem of the Chaos Dreadnought that has two right arms, no left CC weapon missing one foot and the exhaust manifold piece.

http://i.imgur.com/q4GId6N.jpg









That's where I shall start today; making those missing pieces.

We'll start with the foot..............


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

I found the plastic Dreadnought on google; it came from a SM starter set.










Dude These Things Are Expensive!

Hell I had no idea how expensive these hideous lumps of metal are.

The three I'm playing with cost about a hundred bucks!

So they're well worth repairing/refurbishing

The plastic foot which I've been scratching on and off today is coming out pretty good

http://i.imgur.com/BKDOkwr.jpg









I have to be careful to not make it too perfect otherwise it will make the metal one look too shoddy. 

Seriously there is very little consistency of measurement regarding thickness or spacing of the toes and very few of the angles approach 90° square. it only takes a degree or two on something this small to make it appear haphazardly made.

http://i.imgur.com/gxkjWRh.jpg









I purposely made the toes slightly thicker than they are suppose to be so I can file them to shape when the foot is fully assembled.

http://i.imgur.com/EZFL0aR.jpg


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Your skills at model refurbishment amaze me.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Great looking stuff, always nice to see old models brought to the fore front.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's a question and coincidentally addressed to you 'Darken of Chaos'; I just went on ebay and SM Dreadnoughts are going for $35 bucks a pop regardless of condition and Chaos Dreads and going for ten to twenty bucks cheaper; what's the reason for this?

Chaos Dreads your obviously best buy...........


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Your work is always impressive. 

This is going to sound funny, but did you try freezing the metal models before smashing them? A friend along time ago showed me that one, guess the super glue freezes and becomes really really brittle. Also the cheap dollar store nail polish remover (100% acetone) cleans metal models in minutes (no bueno for plastic models). 

I have received some stuff from ebay that looked like a nightmare had assembled and painted it, those tricks have helped me.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tips,

50 Pieces of Plastic:

That's my rough estimate of the number of pieces contained in this foot.

Many of them much smaller than an ant, it only goes to show what can be done if you set your mind to it. 

http://i.imgur.com/qSFF6VS.jpg









Now the real kick in the slats is if you go on ebay you can buy the whole Dreadnought for about $15 bucks including shipping.

So you're working for how much of an hourly rate Blackadder????????


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Cold Remedy:

Are plastic fumes good for a cold?

How 'bout toxic metals, whatever these Dreads are made of

Anyway the foot fits real good and my trio is shaping up.

http://i.imgur.com/y7MmJfL.jpg









Not bad for a pile of scrap they cleaned up pretty good.

The rear exhaust is coming along as well I think I made the holes too big but perhaps the paint will close them up a tad

http://i.imgur.com/tKTUNhk.jpg









These things are a lot of work for being as tiny as they are. I'm use to vehicles that are measured in feet not inches. 

http://i.imgur.com/GbHFXrK.jpg









But they'll look good on the display diorama if for nothing else a scale reference.

http://i.imgur.com/ytE5xYf.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Well Good Enough:

I had to fudge quite a bit of the exhaust stacks but it's a fair facsimile of a Chaos Helbrute Dreadnought exhaust.

http://i.imgur.com/uilgoWJ.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/BJq2vX5.jpg









Yeah I know 'Good enough' is not in my vocabulary but sometimes it is........ 

Ya gotta draw the line somewhere..........


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

The exhaust stack is cool! My only reason that I can think the chaos dreads are cheaper is because the Hellbrute model is the only 'valid' one codex wise - Although I have no problem with people using dreadnoughts as hellbrutes don't know how they'd stack up in GW events.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Mr. Adder, 

This log is looking cool. I always enjoy your work. 

The thing when chaos dreads I believe is just supply and demand. The Dark Vengeance box made chaos dreads e.g. Helbrutes common and exceedingly cheap. 

As it happens, I have a long standing love If chaos dreads. I was first smitten by the _really_ old ones from the Rogue Trader era. And my love of strange baroque humanoid fighting machines never abated.

By the by, I might have some extra arms for vintage (metal) chaos dreads. I'll have to look. If I do and you're interested I can send them you're way.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks I appreciate the offer. I've still got a lot of boxes to scrounge through, just cataloging all this sh..er..stuff is taking a lot longer than I wanted to devote to such a menial project.

I hope to finish sometime this week.

But since you like Chaos perhaps you can answer this:

I suppose it's a lot of work for something that is relatively valueless but it makes me feel good to make this little dude look as good as he can.

So with a coat of primer and a coat of flat black he's ready for the gilt.

http://i.imgur.com/8qJFqYY.jpg









Now a Question for Chaos aficionados, is it correct to have a Dread painted with the same colour scheme as a Chaos Warhound?

http://i.imgur.com/c2PXtCu.jpg









I mean there is no Adeptus Mechanicus for Chaos is there? 

http://i.imgur.com/20UesYU.jpg









So what would a proper colour scheme be if not the rotted green and rusty steel of my Warhound?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Blackadder said:


> Now a Question for Chaos aficionados, is it correct to have a Dread painted with the same colour scheme as a Chaos Warhound?


As far as I know, dreads are usually just painted in the chosen warband / legion scheme. I can see your Warhound is the Deathguard theme _(Nurglish green with iron trim)_ and you can easily paint your dread in that theme if you wish.



Blackadder said:


> I mean there is no Adeptus Mechanicus for Chaos is there?


Actually there is - The Dark Mechanicus.

I love this thread by the way. Keep it coming!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The other question is whether this is a big legion or a smaller warband. Who controls the titan and who controls the dread? And what does the background and your personal fluff say?


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Chaos Dread' Boneyard:

Well the last two of the Dreadnought squad has been cleaned, quite exhausting as the painting was thickly brush applied oil based gloss enamel that completely obscured the detail. I soaked everything in 'Simple Green for two weeks and wire brushed off as most I could then I boiled the remainder until softened and scrapped off the residue. The result came out pretty clean.

We see the result here with the four previously primed and base-coated flat black cadre looking on.

http://i.imgur.com/7QGHaI8.jpg









Once all are is a similar state I can commence the painting proper. 

http://i.imgur.com/Xsyg4f2.jpg









This was an arduous task for a bunch of worthless metal..........


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Gotcha,

No Excuses;

Well they're all cleaned and primed so there are no excuses left to not start painting these bad boys so first a highlight base of Vallejo German Grey

http://i.imgur.com/d18ta4M.jpg









on the flat panel areas..............


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's a lot of old fricken chaos dreads! 

My offer still stands, let me know if you need extra arms.


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks, I may take you up on it because there are a lot of SM arms mixed with the Chaos and I was thinking of scratch build modifying them to look more Chaos'y. I'll PM you later and we'll work out the details......

The Joy of Sex:

Sexy airbrushing that is; in the few short months that I've been building I'd forgotten how much fun it is to spray paint (with an airbrush of course) primer and basic black aerosol spray doesn't count.

Well I fired up the old airbrush; it was completely clogged (someone forgot to clean it last Summer) so a quick cleaning and back in business.

All I know about painting I learned from watch 'Buypainted's videos on youtube If there is a better painter I haven't found him. 

Anyway first a highlighting coat on the flat surfaces leaving a rim of black next to the raised metal areas...........

http://i.imgur.com/3SmLfKD.jpg









I'm using 'Vallejo ModelAir German Grey 71.052' for the highlighting, it's almost black so it's hard to see in the images but the flash picks it out better than natural light. You don't want it perfect because each Dread will be subtly unique but they all will have the same basic colouring so they look like a squad.

http://i.imgur.com/rhga7my.jpg


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Parsimony Thy Name Is Blackadder

Or vise-versa; frugality is my motto and considering how much these thimbles full of paint cost this information should be worth it's weight in gold.

I've heard many extollations of the virtues of airbrushing but this hasn't been mentioned; to my knowledge anyway.

I just painted all the grey highlights including a full tank worth of Baneblade bogies with 4 drops of paint 

and the all the green parts of the entire Chaos Dread squad with 7 drops of 'Vallejo Model Air Lt Grey Green 71.044' paint.

You can't get more economical than that.

http://i.imgur.com/lUtDDH7.jpg









Of course I did thin the paint 50/50 with rubbing alcohol (Isopropyl) but that stuff is cheap.

So who can afford not to airbrush?


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Love them old dreads. Your doing a cracking job so far. Looking forward to seeing them finished. :victory:


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks,

A Case of Identity:

I have quite a few Chaos metal figures in sorry state of repair and I was wondering if anyone can I identify them for me so I can put the proper weapons to the figures?

This is just a starter line up.

I know the second figure from the left is a Chaos Lord Abaddon The Despoiler 
and I have the right arm claw for him and I'll have to scrounge the sword.

http://i.imgur.com/ZXWlcbt.jpg









I'm not concerned about the two plastic figures I don't even think they are Chaos but the two metal figures at both ends seem worthwhile repairing and painting.

If you can identify any of them call them left to right 1,2,3,4 or 5 

Thx,


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

*Left to right:*
1- chaos space marine icon bearer, 2nd or 3rd edition
2- Abbadon the despoiler, 2nd ed (still current-ish)
3- plastic berzerker, 2nd ed
4- plastic berzerker, 2nd ed
5- Kharn the betrayer, 2nd ed (still current)


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Whoa that was fast, thank you very much; I'm amazed at your perspicacity, the image wasn't that good; I hope to have better pictures later on.

This has already paid off handsomely I believe I have a right arm for 'The betrayer.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

You're quite welcome. 

As it happens, you're currently working on models from my faction and created during my most active time gaming. 

During the second half of 40k 2nd edition I ran table top gaming (40k, fantasy, Necromunda, Mordheim, Epic, and Warzone) for a FLGS.

I actually have all but that standard bearer my own collection.


----------

